# European trip for "Sax" maniacs .



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2016)

Are you one of those people who can't get enough Sax .  Then you should visit the town of Dinant in Belgium - birthplace of Adolphe Sax,  inventor of the saxophone.  You simply can't avoid it - everywhere there are saxophones.



We also can't get away from rivers.  Dinant lies on the river Meuse and again we stayed on a campsite beside it.
Unlike the Rhine, the Meuse has little commercial traffic, but a railway line carrying large amounts of freight runs alongside it.  

Apart from saxophones, the town is dominated by the 'Citadel' a massive fort sitting atop a 100 meter high cliff.
If you don't fancy climbing the 408 stone steps, there is a cable car!



Over the years Dinant was the site of bloody battles, the last being during WW1 when much of the town was destroyed and its citizens massacred.






The final piece of the trip will be a rather emotional one with a trip to Ypres and a greater number of pictures.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

Absolutely stunning architecture Capt. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Very interesting place and great photos!  I've never been to that part of Belgium but I'll keep it in mind.  Love the saxophones.


----------



## Bee (Apr 27, 2016)

I visited Dinant last October and walked over that bridge with the saxophones.

Beautiful photos again Capt.


----------

